# Just bought our 2nd Demountable Camper after a 10yr gap



## peakymon (Apr 20, 2014)

After a 10 year gap of owning an adventure demountable. We're now the proud owners of a Nordstar Polar 4.0 It's 6yr's old & still like new inside & out !

We're just booked the ferry tickets for a 10 day tour of the Outer Hebrides in July & can't wait !!!


----------



## Teutone (Apr 20, 2014)

nice! Do you have some internal shots? Sorry I am just nosy :cool1:


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 20, 2014)

I really like this a lot.......but cant get ideas about other vans because I will get told off 
Would love to see what the inside was like ...sorry just nosey like that  

Happy travelling


----------



## Robmac (Apr 20, 2014)

Herbenny said:


> I really like this a lot.......but cant get ideas about other vans because I will get told off
> Would love to see what the inside was like ...sorry just nosey like that
> 
> Happy travelling



They are surprisingly roomy Jac. Usually have a decent overcab double and dinette and shower room.


----------



## peakymon (Apr 20, 2014)

*Internal Shots*

Thanks for a quick warm welcome.
Here's a couple of internal shots, as you can see. It's really compact & being lightweight is a major issue.
But after a 10yr. gap we're looking forward to getting back into it (Kid Free this time though!!!)


----------



## peakymon (Apr 20, 2014)

We also have a Vango Airbeam Kela Tall for if we're staying for over 2 nights at the same location.
I doubt it'll get used on only Hebridean Adventure though.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 20, 2014)

Some on Ebay Jac, to wet your whistle!

Don't tell Paul I told you though!

Northstar demountable camper | eBay


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 20, 2014)

Rob I just took a look  ...noooo sssshhhhh don't tell him what he don't know wont hurt


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy yourself, happy and safe travelling  :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Apr 20, 2014)

hi, having had two suntrekkers in the past load storage is the only fault i know of .


----------



## midnightbear (Jun 22, 2014)

*Invitation*

Depending upon exactly when you'll be passing, you're welcome to stop off on route with me just outside Inverness (rural spot near Glen Affric). Feel free to text or call on 077 77 635 918
I have a Hilux and have been desperately searching for an affordable demountable for months.
Love to meet a fellow 'demounter' and see what I can learn. I've done and owned just about every other form of camping there is, so demountable is 'the final frontier' - and hopefully the best.
We toured Harris & Lewis a few years back and there are some great wild camping spots.
Hope you have fun


----------



## tribute11 (Jun 22, 2014)

peakymon said:


> After a 10 year gap of owning an adventure demountable. We're now the proud owners of a Nordstar Polar 4.0 It's 6yr's old & still like new inside & out !
> 
> We're just booked the ferry tickets for a 10 day tour of the Outer Hebrides in July & can't
> 
> ...


----------



## zildjian (Jun 22, 2014)

Alan, got any pictures of either of the suntrekers?


----------

